# Stopping Omeprazole - is it safe?



## Cat-a-Tonic

I've had some acid reflux issues for the past 4 months or so.  I noticed that sometimes when I'd bend over forward, I'd feel acid run up my throat towards my mouth!  And I'd feel, without nausea, like I was going to vomit.  Very unpleasant!  So I started taking 20 mg of Omeprazole (generic version of Prilosec) daily and that seemed to really help.

But I went to my GP yesterday, and he doesn't feel that Omeprazole is good to take long-term (I've been on it for about 2 months now) and he'd prefer if I stop taking it.  He didn't actually instruct me to stop taking it, though, and he seemed to be saying that it's hard to get off of Omeprazole.  He prescribed 300 mg of Ranitidine (generic of Zantac) and said I should start taking that daily with the Omeprazole.

I did some googling of Omeprazole and didn't really like what I saw.  So I would like to stop taking it, especially now that I'm on Ranitidine.  But I couldn't find much information about stopping Omeprazole.  Does anybody know, is it safe to just stop taking it, or should I take one pill every other day for awhile or something like that?  (I believe the pills have a special coating so I don't think I can cut them in half or anything like that and I think 20 mg is the only dosage available over the counter, so tapering would not really be possible).  I remember Dingbat had a thread awhile back about how she experienced bad side effects from Omeprazole, and I got the impression that she just stopped taking it.  But I want to make sure it's safe to do.  Does anybody know?


----------



## Crohn's 35

I agree with your doctor, most people should should only be on it for 6 weeks at a time.  I only take it when my Hiatus hernia acts up or eat something causing it to back up or heartburn. So yes  it is fine, at least for me.  I took Ranitidine and it didnt do squat so if that helps by all means try that.  It also eats your calcium, so beware of that.  NOt to worry.  There is an exercise you can do for the acid reflux or stomach issues but I will only tell you if you pm me, not crazy of posting and no one reads it.  Take care, hope you feel better!


----------



## Keona

Hey Cat-a-tonic,

I have been on omeprazole for about 2 years and just went off it cold turkey and started taking a stronger one the other day. You can just stop - it wont do anything.   It takes awhile to get out of your system (also takes awhile for it to work) so you may not feel any reflux symptoms for 5 days or so.  I hope the Ranitidine works for you    It all good to just stop taking it though.


----------



## AndiGirl

I think it's safe to stop.  My doctor told me to stop taking Omeprazole when the acid reflux improved, but the pain and pressure seemed to increase in the lower part of my digestive tract.  It helped the upper area and hurt my CD even more.  Weird!  I know Omeprazole helps a lot of people, but I have nothing nice to say about it.  I hope you can resolve the reflux problem with the least symptoms and pain possible.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks Pen & Keona!  That's good to hear, I'm going to stop taking the Omeprazole and hopefully the Ranitidine will work just as well.  Pen, I do take calcium supplements every day already because I'm also on Entocort.  I'll PM you to ask for the exercise instructions.  Keona, thanks for your input and I hope your new reflux med works well for you too!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Andi, sorry to hear Omeprazole caused you more problems.  I've read some things on google, like it can rob you of calcium and b12 (and most of us don't have much of those to spare!) and if you saw Dingbat's thread from a month or two ago, she had some weird side effects from it like excessive sleepiness.  It didn't cause my problems but I don't want to give it a chance to, you know?  My GP seemed to think that Ranitidine is much safer to take long-term so I'm hoping it works!


----------



## keepsmiling21

I take it in shifts. I have it prescribed to me basically whenever I want it. If I'm starting to have a lot of reflux I'll take it for six weeks and then stop until I have bad symptoms again. Another more natural alternative to helping with reflux is to drink aloe vera. Its not pleasant but it can really help!


----------



## Keona

OHHHH, I love Aloe Vera juice... 
you can get flavoured kinds now


----------



## keepsmiling21

Really? They don't have that at my health store! Time to do some exploring!!!


----------



## Keona

I buy it at a Chinese Market and now I have noticed it is available in corner stores - it is important not to drink a lot of it though (the people at the Chinese Market told me that).  I always buy the sugar free one.
This is what the bottle looks like
http://aloeveravera.info/7/aloe-vera-juice.htm


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yeah, there's an Asian grocery store near my house and they sell flavored aloe vera juice.  I know I've had strawberry and lychee flavors before and both of those were pretty tasty.  I agree that the sugar-free ones are the ones to get.  Why did they tell you not to drink a lot of it?  I've heard such conflicting things about aloe (such as that it helps stop inflammation but can cause more bleeding, etc) that I'm never quite sure to believe.


----------



## Keona

because it is a natural detox and I guess its not good to constantly detox yourself... I dont know why to be honest


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Interesting.  Maybe the next time I buy aloe juice I'll ask the store owners what they think about aloe - they are always nice about giving us advice about the foods they sell in their shop.


----------



## kslade

What is Aloe Vera juice for? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## David in Seattle

Cat - I was on omeprazole for a number of years.  I finally quit taking it because it was causing vertigo.  It is one of the most widely used drugs world-wide (and therefore it's highly PROFITABLE, which is, after all, the only thing that matters, right?), and its nasty side effects are beginning to come to light.  In addition to interfering with the absorbtion of calcium (and possibly other nutrients, such as B12), it has been implicated in C.Difficile infection, and a general disruption of the gut's microbiota (bacterial balance).  Many people don't realize that the primary role of stomach acid is to sterilize food; eliminate the acid, the bugs have a hay day.  My taking the drug preceded my gut issues (other than GERD), and I have always suspected that the impact the drug has on gut microbes may be what started my troubles.  

PPI's also cause an enlargement of the acid secreting cells in the stomach, with as yet unknown consequences, and they have been implicated in inflammation of the kidneys.

As far as cutting the tablets is concerned, I'm not sure about every formulation available, but the brand name Prilosec tabs are composed of individually enterically coated granules pressed together, so yes, you can cut the tablets in half & still retain most of the enteric effect.  This is what I did when I came off the drug.  I also took ranitidine for awhile after stopping the omeprazole, and gradually tapered off of that as well.  I do have a bit of GERD now and then, especially if I eat fatty foods (fat relaxes the lower esophageal sphincter, allowing the acid out), but I just think the massive alteration to digestive chemistry that these drugs cause cannot help but have a profound effect.


----------



## Sparkle2012

I see this is an older post but I would like to comment.  I took Prilosec for 7 years --- had diarrhea for that length of time and when diagnosed with osteoporosis and extreme anemia among other depletion issues, I went off it.  That drug was never intended for long term use.  The diarrhea ceased but it was hell getting off it.  I tried Bragg vinegar drink, which helped some, among other things.  Basically, when I don't eat late at night or big meals, I had a better day.  It finally tapered off and I medicate with Tums on the occasion I have an issue which is not often.  I also believe that this medicine brought on my Crohns but have no scientific proof of it.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

I've been on omeprazole for 9 years. This is freaking me out. I didn't know it was dangerous. If I don't take it in the morning, I'm miserable by noon. No matter what I eat. And if I eat the wrong thing, I have to take another one at night (40mg each).


----------



## Sparkle2012

Google Omedprazole and iron (or calcium) deficiency.  You might want to discuss with your doctor but do your research above first for discussion material.  The flip side is that Crohns can cause those same deficiencies but I never had them until I was on that drug.  It's definitely worth a look.  I went into a withdrawal when I went off it--- raging heartburn.  But it calmed down and there are things you can do ..Google heartburn....tums, baking soda, Bragg vinegar drink works for some.. I even saw on this forum an exercise which i didn't read.  But it passed and I have very little problem with reflux.  Eating late and eating large meals gives me the nighttime version.  I tried eating last meal at 6pm and nothing afterwards and that works good when I do it - which is rare. haha  Propping up the bed instead of laying flat.  Good luck to you!  I'd really consider getting off that drug and that is a completely personal non-medical opinion.  However when I told one of my docs that I took myself off the drug, they said that was probably a wise decision --whatever that means.


----------



## Sparkle2012

oh and alcohol brings it on too....especially with a big spicy meal at night.  There are triggers you can avoid like that.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

I have a hiatal hernia, so I don't know if that makes a difference. :/


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

I was on that for a while. I also have a hiatal hernia and esophageal stricturing (I have crohns and GERD). I am currently on Prevacid Solutabs. Is this a different category of medicine or do I need to worry about the same effects?


----------



## Sparkle2012

I'm not knowledgeable enough to reply to "that's what she said" question but your doctor would be able to talk to you about it.  A hiatal hernia makes the reflux worse, I do know that because it is a physical condition that pushes up on the stomach driving the reflux as I understand it.  I would discuss with my doctor any fears you have because they have access to the latest data and would know if there are any alternatives.


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

I appreciate your response Sparks. Unfortunately, I have been having issues with my doctor lately. I don't know if he just has a different take on crohns and the related issues or if there is stuff he doesn't know.


----------



## Sparkle2012

I feel for you.  I'm having issues myself.  Our best resource is the internet and this forum.  And just a caution to us both, just because it's on the internet doesn't make it true.  Go to reputable sites like Mayo.com or webmd or something along those lines.  The people selling the products are doing just that so their comments are biased.  It's scary.  The Humira injection people are calling me today to set up an appt and I'm not yet comfortable with the physician who is treating me.  Thought I was going to get into Mayo but they don't take my particular brand of Tricare insurance and I would have to drop down to a less desirable Tricare option to get in.  I'm really torn....and the injection people.....they keep calling. and calling..and calling. hahah   OY!   There are some really knowledgeable people on this site, you might start a new text string inquiry.  You would probably benefit from that greatly.  There are some very nice and very helpful people in this forum.


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

Thanks! I know. It is frustrating because people suffering from chronic disease are some of the most vulnerable people out there....as in, willing to try just about anything to make it better. My GI has a different reference range for the normal levels of Vit D than nih.gov has....I mean, that is kind of a big thing. Especially because with respect to that Vit, I am low-normal on the GI's scale, but insufficient to maintain bone and general health according to the nih.gov. And that is only one example. It is so frustrating. I feel like I sound like a broken record but even being proactive about my healthcare is not yielding any help.  I love this forum too. I have an appointment request in with the Mayo clinic in MN. Who knows how long it will take to get in there??

I noticed you're from Jacksonville, FL. Annoying question I know...but my neighbor just moved up from Jacksonville about two months ago. Karissia. Any chance you know her?


----------



## Sparkle2012

Not a familiar name.  It's a pretty large city in circumference.  One of the largest in the US I'm told.    I understanding your frustration.  My physician has never been prepared for any of my visits.  I had 2 tests that pinpointed the terminal illeum and brought me to the camera pill which brought me to Crohns.  After the camera pill, he said I had strictures in the jejunum and I asked about the terminal illeum and he said "did I miss a test?"  Uh, yea, you know the original diagnosis that made you give me the camera pill??????  Then after several tests including the small bowel follow thru, he reviewed one and forgot the follow-thru.  The nurse aftewards handed me a paper to get a small bowel follow thru and I said "I just did that!!" so she had to call the doc back in to review those results with me.  He also makes stupid remarks like "well we all have to die of something" and alluded to a specific diet plan that wouldn't work for me because of my current body habitus (i.e., your a chubby girl who can't stick to a diet most likely).  I'm pretty fed up.  He has one more chance to give me confidence in him and then I'm switching.  

Did you ever approach your doctor and show him the statistics?  Maybe he is old and following old data?  I would show him and demand an explanation from him.  And if it's not a good one , switch doctors!  You really have to watch them closely - thank God for the forum and the internet.

Here's a good one.  Did I mention an ob doctor once put me on hormones which caused clots to form in my hands and my pc doc sent me to a dermatologist???


----------



## ThatsWhatSheSaid

I totally understand. All I want is one good doctor who cares about helping me get healthier. I don't need a ton of them. Just one that would be attentive and concerned. I told my mom yesterday the most frustrating thing is that on top of paying up the wazoo for medical care, I'm not actually receiving it. I am asking for help and not getting it. And I know that compared to sooooo many other people my issues are minimal, but I still need help because I'm not healthy and something isn't right. You know?

They DID take you off of the hormones, right? What hormones were you on? I switched from the shot to the pill in February because it can take up to two years to get the shot out of your system and become pregnant and while my fiance and I aren't looking to have kids yet, when we decide that we ARE ready, we don't want to have to wait an additional two years. I hate the pill and what it does to my hormones. I'm only about 4 months in and I feel so much more hormonal on top of everything else.


----------



## Sparkle2012

ME took me off hormones.  It was a common hormone name (P something?)  but i don't recall.  A doctor with a semibrain sent my blood in for tests and I have a prothrombin gene which makes me clot more than most. That explained my clot issue. I made the connection and called the nurse who told me to get off them.  It's important we have a supportive doctor with a chronic disease like Crohns.  I'm going to a Crohns group meeting in a week or so and hoping I can get some feedback on doctors there.  Have you considered seeking a group in your area? anything which will throw you in with Crohns or digestive people in your area, they are always willing to talk about doctors.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rev-Rog

I know this is an 'old' thread. Just to add, I've been on Omeprazole (40mg daily) for around 23 years (since 1992 to 2015), before and after an open Nissen Fundoplication 20 years ago. I still need it for GORD, and if I stop (which I've done a few times), I get pretty bad acid reflux within 48 hours and have to continue taking it. Never had any problems with being on it for so long. It's a pretty safe med and providing you don't need it for GORD or other medical reasons, it appears easy to discontinue too :0)


----------



## UCRemission

I stop my med and this article worked for me. Also found that the main cause of my reflux was my blood pressure med adalate.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/04/28/acid-reflux-ulcer-treatment.aspx


----------



## UCRemission

Raw, unfiltered apple cider vinegar	As mentioned earlier, acid reflux typically results from having too little acid in your stomach. 

You can easily improve the acid content of your stomach by taking one tablespoon of raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar in a large glass of water.


----------



## Lady BAT

Greetings Fellow …suffer-ers. Lady BAT here! I'm new to the group and page. I was sent here by a dear friend, when I told her I am (trying) to Stop Omeprazole , after 20 years, cold turkey! Thanks to my time in the military and my VA PCP, I have been on the drug for, yes! close to 20 years. I am trying an alternative form of medicine's. Stopping, cold turkey, both Omperazole and Gabapentin, has been interesting. So far, no problems with stopping Gabapentin. BUT.. cold turkey on the Omperazole is KILLING ME!:stinks: I have read some of your replays and posts. Any suggestions? And yes, I have tried to contact my VA primary care person. They say, "Don't ask us. Ask the VA pain clinic". (Your tax dollars at work, taking care of us Veterans) Any words of wisdom from this little Lady BAT in Central Oregon


----------



## Rev-Rog

Hi Lady BAT 

Thank you for sharing your story.

To be honest, I can offer little advice, but I can share a bit of my story with Omeperazole in the hope it contributes to your gathering of information to help make an informed decision with your own illness. 

It is interesting how different people can tolerate and withdraw from the same meds - so differently, and I think that is what can also be confusing and potentially harmful too. We have to know our own tolerances with medications. 

I have been on Gabapentin (for my epilepsy), and had horrible side effects and slowly weaned myself off it, but have been on 80mg Omeperazole for over 20 years since surgery and have absolutely zero side effects. Interestingly I have just stopped taking it two days ago, because I am due to be admitted to hospital for further dx, and want to be in a full flare when this happens. I have absolutely no withdrawal or side effects, apart from my esophagus is already starting to hurt/burn a little. I just accept that I have GORD and will remain on Omep permanently. The consequences for me are too great to stop, as I do not want to repeat the surgery. 

It will be good to hear more about your disease/journey too 

Blessings from New Zealand!

Rog 



Lady BAT said:


> Greetings Fellow …suffer-ers. Lady BAT here! I'm new to the group and page. I was sent here by a dear friend, when I told her I am (trying) to Stop Omeprazole , after 20 years, cold turkey! Thanks to my time in the military and my VA PCP, I have been on the drug for, yes! close to 20 years. I am trying an alternative form of medicine's. Stopping, cold turkey, both Omperazole and Gabapentin, has been interesting. So far, no problems with stopping Gabapentin. BUT.. cold turkey on the Omperazole is KILLING ME!:stinks: I have read some of your replays and posts. Any suggestions? And yes, I have tried to contact my VA primary care person. They say, "Don't ask us. Ask the VA pain clinic". (Your tax dollars at work, taking care of us Veterans) Any words of wisdom from this little Lady BAT in Central Oregon


----------



## Rev-Rog

LOL. only 24 hours later, I am back on 80mg Omep (yes, 80mg), as I woke up with 'the' constant cough that happens when my esophagus is burning. 

C'est la vie  





Rev-Rog said:


> Hi Lady BAT
> 
> Thank you for sharing your story.
> 
> To be honest, I can offer little advice, but I can share a bit of my story with Omeperazole in the hope it contributes to your gathering of information to help make an informed decision with your own illness.
> 
> It is interesting how different people can tolerate and withdraw from the same meds - so differently, and I think that is what can also be confusing and potentially harmful too. We have to know our own tolerances with medications.
> 
> I have been on Gabapentin (for my epilepsy), and had horrible side effects and slowly weaned myself off it, but have been on 40mg Omeperazole for over 20 years since surgery and have absolutely zero side effects. Interestingly I have just stopped taking it two days ago, because I am due to be admitted to hospital for further dx, and want to be in a full flare when this happens. I have absolutely no withdrawal or side effects, apart from my esophagus is already starting to hurt/burn a little. I just accept that I have GORD and will remain on Omep permanently. The consequences for me are too great to stop, as I do not want to repeat the surgery.
> 
> It will be good to hear more about your disease/journey too
> 
> Blessings from New Zealand!
> 
> Rog


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

This is an old thread indeed!  I had started this back in 2011 so I should give some brief updates on how the last 5 years have gone.  I did stop Omeprazole... for about 3 weeks.  Ranitidine by itself was not enough to keep my GERD under any control at all.  I had an episode where I dreamed that I was having a terrible reflux episode, then I woke up and realized it wasn't a dream and had to run for a puke bucket and my pills.  Not a fun time.    After that, I went right back on Omeprazole, which gradually lost effectiveness for me.  Now I'm on a combination of Nexium (40 mg) and Ranitidine (300 mg, twice daily - once before exercise and once before bed).  It turns out that my GERD is severe and I have a hiatal hernia, so I do need to be on these meds in order to function.  I've been on Nexium for probably about 4 years now and it's been pretty good for me, but I don't dare come off of it.  I do weight-bearing exercise regularly to try to counteract any bone loss that my reflux meds might cause, and I also take liquid iron supplements (I have had issues with iron deficiency anemia recently, although that's due in large part to rectal bleeding rather than to my reflux meds).

So yeah, I'm still here and on Nexium for awhile now and doing okay for the most part.


----------

